# Swift Mondial GT



## lyonnesse (Apr 4, 2010)

We are saving up for a new Mondial GT but have just left the Swift web site having been unable to find it.

They don't have any means of contact so we can't contact them to find out if/why they are discontinuing it.

Does anyone know if it has been discontinued?

There are still new ones for sale at dealers, I know, but we were aiming for next winter, with a view to having a new one for summer 2012.

I really hope they aren't discontinuing it as it's the specific layout we have targetted all along. While other manufacturers do the same layout only ih can compete with the quality of the Mondial, and that is far dearer


----------



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

Looks a bit to me like the GT doesn't exist, but they've re designated the models in the usual way - EL, EK etc.

Have a look at *THIS* page & your layout may well be shown.

Other than that, can't help sorry


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Pick up a second hand example and save several thousands on list, not to mention the VAT 

2012 is a LONG way off!


----------



## lyonnesse (Apr 4, 2010)

Addie said:


> Pick up a second hand example and save several thousands on list, not to mention the VAT
> 
> 2012 is a LONG way off!


I think you are probably right but the second hand ones get snapped up virtually same day - which makes it all the stranger that they should have removed the model.

I've checked out the layouts - it's definitely not there. We want the sofa/bed opposite the sliding door. We've had vans with the rear lounge and hated the way the cab is separate from the lounge. We are not 'dinette' people and find the upright seating to be uncomfortable and obstructive.

I know the autocruise tempo is fundamentally the same van but just not such a stylish finish. I guess that'll be cheaper than the ih but, yep, secondhand Mondial if we can get it.

By the way. Thanks for the quick response. This is a great site and I'm off now to join up properly.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Ask here. It's Swift's own website and you will get a "swift" response"from the horse's mouth.

http://www.swift-talk.co.uk/


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi, 
The GT has been discontinued in Mondial guise, however the GT was in fact an Autocruise Tempo, built in the Autocruise factory just as all other Mondials are. The build quality is therefore identical apart from choice of fabrics.
Andy (not Peter)


----------



## lyonnesse (Apr 4, 2010)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> Hi,
> The GT has been discontinued in Mondial guise, however the GT was in fact an Autocruise Tempo, built in the Autocruise factory just as all other Mondials are. The build quality is therefore identical apart from choice of fabrics.
> Andy (not Peter)


We kind of figured that was the case. It wasn't just the fabric but the transfers on the exterior of the van and the difference was important.
The Mondial had sharp modern transfers and jazzy fabric, making the Tempo look pedestrian and maybe for an older generation. Maybe some folks think that's trivial but these vans are £40k new so why shouldn't we be choosy?
Do you happen to know if the Tempo can be customised to be more like the Mondial?


----------

